# NORAD Warning



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

*NORAD has just issued a warning!*


Their radar just picked up an occurence at the north pole.


Sattelite imagery has reported














*Merry Christmas everyone!*














*From southeast New Mexico*






























TR


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

lol I came in here ready to say "Its the Koreans!" Nah, Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Let me chime in with a " Merry Christmas to all"


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

merry Christmas yall


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone! (especially my hubby who is over in Kuwait!)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS everybody...

RON...MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND CHRIS....I hope the new year puts you in much better health my friend...


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

To ALL members.....a very Merry Christmas to you and your family. Wishing you health, wealth strength, prosperity for the New Year 2011.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------

